# Peppermint e-oil?



## Jamison (Feb 1, 2012)

Why is this stuff so expensive? Seems to be quite an abundant plant right here in the states even.


Looking for a recommendation on a reasonably priced oil. My main 3 sources are quite expensive. $146 for 30oz... yikes


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Pepp ... -1194.html

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/p ... p-325.html

It's a little cheaper.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 1, 2012)

I am seeing it at around $40 per 16oz.

http://www.libertynatural.com/

http://www.brambleberry.com/Original-C2 ... C&c=23&p=2


----------



## judymoody (Feb 1, 2012)

http://www.1rawplant.com/catalog.php?item=20

$32/lb and their oils are really good.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks guys!

I pay $40 for 32oz of Cedarwood... Is there a reason why peppermint is so much? I can understand pricing on many of the expensive oils, but peppermint? That's got to be one of the most common scents/flavors on the planet (well, the USA anyway).


----------



## Jamison (Feb 2, 2012)

What's the purpose of triple and double distilling? I don't commonly see that, but have a few times with peppermint.


----------



## paillo (Feb 2, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> http://www.1rawplant.com/catalog.php?item=20
> 
> $32/lb and their oils are really good.



wow! never knew about this site, thanks judymoody!


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 2, 2012)

I have no idea why peppermint is so expensive.  It grows like a weed.  I like first distillation since I make lip balm with my oil too.  I think distillation is kind of like olive oil pressings?  But I am not sure.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 3, 2012)

Distillation is steam/vapor process... Like making alcohol. It takes a LOT of plant matter to extract the essential oil.

I researched it a bit, and the reason it might be so much is because of the multiple distillations (distillations?). It doesn't smell good after the first time, so they have to do it a couple/few times.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 3, 2012)

Peppermint smells good in all the distillations.  I just like the 1st one, it is less "green" smelling.  In soap I don't think it would matter so much.  A lot of times I just buy what is cheapest for my soap.


----------

